

Browser Ball - rogercosseboom
http://experiments.instrum3nt.com/markmahoney/ball/#

======
extension
So simple.. yet so clever.

All the code runs in the parent window. It tracks the ball location in screen
coordinates and transforms them to the window coordinates of each child
window. It draws the ball in any child windows in which it's visible.

It's very fast in Chrome.

------
joshu
it was more cool than i thought it would be.

------
buugs
This is rather awesome, maybe if these new javascript graphic technologies, as
well as speed enhancements, we soon will have a world primarily owned by more
compliant browsers like firefox safari and chrome.

------
cousin_it
Fun interactions for the author to think about!

\- move the ball around just by creating/moving/resizing windows

\- minimize or close the window with the ball

\- maximize a window, let the ball fall, restore to normal size

\- hide some windows behind a Word document or something

------
rudle
I wish I could try this out, but it doesn't seem like its worth disabling
vimperator and installing a non-tiling WM.

------
rogercosseboom
Try spawning windows and overlapping them with each other- very addictive.

------
rscott
Yeah, wasn't aware that was possible - wicked cool.

------
collint
Hello Gimmicky Shopping Cart :D

